# Living in SHarjah /AJman



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys just wanted to ask you guys how it is living in Sharjah /ajman ? and what are prices for a studio like near corniche ?Been living in dubai for two years now and now looking to move in ajman/sharjah is living (buildings etc ) same as dubai ? would be grateful to know your thoughts 


Thanks


----------

